# Ideas needed for tasty portable food.



## Toffiffeezz (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm looking for some tasty, easily portable meal and snack ideas. My dad was recently diagnosed with a brain tumour, and is having it removed on Valentines day, and I'm flying out to be with him for 5-6 days. I will be staying with family, but will be spending the majority of the time at the hospital. I can go shopping once I'm in Regina, but have no idea what facilities I will have access to at the hospital (ie a microwave), and honestly, my brain has turned into mush over the past two weeks trying to get everything organized.  I'm not a picky eater, just need some better and healthier ideas than eating out all the time, or living on cheese and crackers. Thanks


Everything will be ok in the end. If it's not ok, it's not the end.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 9, 2014)

So sorry about your dad.  Hope everything turns out OK.

Ideas:  A FB friend posted salad in a jar recently, you put the dressing on the bottom of a jar, and layer with shredded carrots, cabbage, raisins, sunflower seeds, cherry tomatoes, spinach,  etc.  Just make sure all the ingredients are dry.  Then just give the jar a shake, and eat.  

We take a lot of granola bars when we travel, you can make your own with apple sauce, oatmeal, dried fruit, yogurt, and whatever else you might have.  

Sliced apples, grapes, other fruit, and veggies like precut carrots and celery, along with a jar of peanut butter or store-bought low fat caramel dip.  A drizzle of citrus over anything that might go brown.  Clementines, pre-peeled and in a ziplock.

A foil packet of seasoned tuna and Wheat Thins or other crackers.  A small tupperware-type container of crab or clam dip made with Greek yogurt.


----------



## Toffiffeezz (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Dawg, this sounds great!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 9, 2014)

There will be more ideas forthcoming, hope everything goes well, Toffee!


----------



## CatPat (Feb 9, 2014)

Will you have an access to a refrigerator also?

There is that Silk milk that does not need refrigeration, and you could put that over cereal. It's very good!

You could also bring canned soups and bring a microwave-safe bowl and make that, and use crackers in it. 

Hormel makes those microwave meals also, which don't need refrigeration. These are very nice also. There is macaroni and cheese also for the microwave, and you could bring bread and peanut butter and jelly.

I'll be keeping you and your father in my thoughts and prayers. I wish everything for the best for both of you.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 10, 2014)

Toffi, sending healing thoughts and prayers for your dad, and hoping he has a very quick recovery. 

 There are lots of good ideas here for portable meals.  I don't have suggestions to add right now, as I'm headed for bed, but just wanted to extend some good thoughts to you.  I'm sure you're dad will feel so much better just knowing that you are there for him.


----------



## menumaker (Feb 10, 2014)

Ripe Avocado pears are always good with or without dressing / chopped tomatoes / Mayo. Beg, borrow, or buy a soup sized Thermos flask so that you can have something warm to take with you to eat as in soups, stews, either made in advance or bought.
Regina is a wonderful place and it's people made us so welcome when we had the privilege to visit there once.
I'm sure I speak for all of us at DC when I say Go with love and blessings.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2014)

Before you stock up on groceries check out the hospital cafeteria.  In my area the hospitals have great food at reasonable prices.  The hospitals here also encourage friends and family to share a meal with patients and allow you to pre order an inexpensive meal that arrives at the same time the patients does, check it out.  If that does not work I would go with cheese, hard boiled eggs, crackers, fruit, granola bars etc...  It should be easy to find a place in your Dad's room to stash your "snack bag" of non perishable food and supplies so you can just bring in a small bag of fresh food daily.

Good luck to you and your Dad!


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 10, 2014)

That is a great idea, Aunt Bea.  When my mom was spending so much time in the hospital, I occasionally pre-ordered meals from the cafeteria and we ate together. They encourage it here in our small local hospital too, and the food was actually pretty good.  (As long as we stayed away from the cooked veggies and stuck with fresh salads.)   

 I also brought her meals from home, and I was there so much that the nurses let me slip into the little staff kitchen behind the nurses station and let me use the microwave.    Not sure how 'correct' that was for them to do that, but I sure appreciated it.  

 Toffi, you could get yourself a small little Igloo cooler or an insulated lunch bag, and like Bea says, just stash it in the room and replenish it daily.  

 Best to you and your family, Toffi.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2014)

Good point, Aunt Bea.  When I was in college, one of my girlfriends worked at the local hospital, and we'd frequently meet for lunch there.  The food was actually quite good.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2014)

You already have some great ideas there Toffi, and I'm glad you will be staying with family. 

I have spent lots of time by the bedside of my parents and husband in hospitals. You'll find that it will be the most physically and mentally tiring hours you'll ever live. Physical labor is a picnic by comparison as worry sucks out your core. 

My best advice is to leave word with the nurse you'll be in the cafeteria if you're needed, and take your meals there.
Read a book while you eat, and take in a little fresh air before you return to your job. My very best wishes and prayers are with you and your Dad.


----------

